# TDI Test



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I would like to get Millie involved in therapy work. It turns out TDI will be doing certification tests this Saturday. I haven't really done any obedience work with Millie since she got her CGC 6 months ago...

What are the chances she would pass, just showing up? Has anyone done this test? Should we just try it and see what happens?

She's gotten kind of bad about pulling in the leash lately during our walks. Although she does respond to my saying, "Millie, look at me!" She will slow down and look at me, hoping for a treat! Perhaps I should do a refresher the next..well..day?

When she passed CGC it was from a CGC evaluator, not an AKC obedience judge (not sure if that means she was "less qualified" to pass..?? the only reason I say this is because TDI says you may have temporary registration with TDI if you have proof of CGC certification with an AKC obedience judge, but not with a CGC evaluator. )


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> I would like to get Millie involved in therapy work. It turns out TDI will be doing certification tests this Saturday. I haven't really done any obedience work with Millie since she got her CGC 6 months ago...
> 
> What are the chances she would pass, just showing up? Has anyone done this test? Should we just try it and see what happens?


It's been a long time since I was into that kind of thing but I think they are looking more at behavior than being able to do tricks and stuff. As long as she doesn't pull or jump up, can sit quietly for petting, and gets along with other dogs she will be ok.



> She's gotten kind of bad about pulling in the leash lately during our walks. Although she does respond to my saying, "Millie, look at me!" She will slow down and look at me, hoping for a treat! Perhaps I should do a refresher the next..well..day?


Only you can judge that. Just remember what shae will be doing in a TDI role and if she can behave good in that situation, she should be ok.



> When she passed CGC it was from a CGC evaluator, not an AKC obedience judge (not sure if that means she was "less qualified" to pass..?? the only reason I say this is because TDI says you may have temporary registration with TDI if you have proof of CGC certification with an AKC obedience judge, but not with a CGC evaluator. )


I was a CGC evaluator back in my day and I never heard anything like that. Either a dog can behave properly or not. Doesn't take a AKC obedience judge to know that but if thats their rules, thats their rules.

*ETA:* Remember to remain calm yourself during this and don't get excited nor do you want to get your dog excited. They are not looking for lots of energy and a bouncy dog, they are looking for a calm dog more than anything else.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Ha ha, well I wasn't really thinking along the line of tricks, anyway. More of just making sure she walks on a loose lead. She should, but you never know! The test is basically the CGC all over again plus some tests to make sure she can handle an old person with breathing difficulties or a wheelchair. 

She should be fine. She adores little kids so I really want to get into a program where I bring Millie to libraries and schools and kids improve their reading skills by reading to her. :smile: Or even visiting sick children in hospitals. She is very gentle with children, which is odd because I am 24 and don't have any kids!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I bet she would do great. Between now and then I would brush up on her obedience as much as I could. 

I am planning on getting Duncan certified for therapy work....and I am planning on doing the READ program too. I think it will be so rewarding!! 

Good luck! Keep us posted! :happy:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

That was a breeze! She passed with flying colors. Millie is now officially a therapy dog! :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations!! That is really awesome news. Good for Millie!! And good for you too!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome news! I knew Millie and you would do great! Congrats....I'm so happy for you!


----------

